# The Hive Mind



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The Hive Mind SEEDMAGAZINE.COM

Great article on understanding the selfless behavior of ants, bees, and wasps, enjoy!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting stuff - thanks for posting!


----------

